# Table Saw Base



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My contractor style table saw was putting a lot of dust in the shop so I decided to turn it into a cabinet saw. Sort of.

I built this base out of some 3/4 AC ply I had. It has an internal chute that funnels the saw dust to the dust collection port. Worked great in initial testing.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very neat installation


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good solution and nice job


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks great GGF. Question....what happens if you drop the arbor nut/washer??? Do you have quick access to find it (not that it ever happens, lol)?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't specifically think of that darn you. But upon reflection.... The motor shroud swings away and gives me access to the saw housing and all the mechanisms. If it falls through, it should go right to the dust collection port. 

I didn't test it though. If not, I will be cutting an access hatch.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

One of the longest days I had at work was chasing down the arbor nut that found it's way in the dust collector...lol. If it can happen...it will!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm hoping my design is brilliantly simple enough that it won't take a whole day.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

this....









http://www.harborfreight.com/15-lb-capacity-telescoping-magnetic-pickup-tool-95933.html

$3.99


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I jinxed myself. Dropped the arbor nut into the saw this weekend. Pulled the hose off the dust port and it was right there. 

I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------

